# Marimo! Care/tips/etc?



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't usually impulse-buy life forms. I don't. But I was in PetCo the other night with my bf, his friend, and his friend's gf. Well, while the guys went to look at reptiles, us gals went to Aquatics and started gushing over how great marimo are...

... ten dollars later, I'm walking around with a soggy ball of moss in a bag.

Best thing I've bought since... well, since my platies (most recent aquarium-related purchase XD)

So, now that I have the green fuzzy sphere of joy... what do I do :-D? Is there anything I should know about their care and keeping? And I've seen videos of them floating and spinning- how exactly does that work?

Thanks, everyone, for your patience with a newbie like me!


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

These may help:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79457

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=77945


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just put it in the tank, give it a good squeeze once a week and make sure it has some light. If it's in a darker area of the tank for a long time, you may actually see it rise up to the surface toward light all on its own. Don't be alarmed if you see little water bubbles all over its surface, that's the marimo photosynthesizing. It means it's happy and healthy. You can also give it a small shot of fertilizers but that's not really necessary. For the most part, marimo are extremely easy care, mostly since they're just balls of algae. Have fun with your new marimo!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats! Marimo are fabu 

In addition to the above, here are my carefully selected tips based on years...er...months...er...a month of ownership:

1. Give your Marimo a name
2. Join the Moss Ball Army
 3. Do NOT feed after Midnight
4. If your fish start plotting with it, be afraid.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Buwahahahaha, fishcurl. The Moss Ball Army is going to draft you to write their propaganda pamphlets.


----------

